# I bought GABA Today from GNC



## Adam1982 (Aug 15, 2009)

I bought GBAB supplement Today 750 mg, but I surprised when I reading somebody Says :

Taking GABA supplements by themselves won't work too well, since they don't really cross over into the blood brain barrier 

what can I do now ? just waste money!!


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I wonder if you would experience anything if you bought one of those Afrin nasal sprays from a drug store, emptied the contents, mixed some GABA with water, and sprayed it up your nose. That sorta bypasses the BBB, so who knows.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Try drinking tea. L-theanine is part of the production of GABA. Unfortunately, the calming effects of drinking tea don't last very long but it's very good for what it is and what it costs.


----------



## Adam1982 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks a lot 

Now I try L-theanin capsuls with it


----------



## Intent (Sep 5, 2009)

Adam1982 said:


> Taking GABA supplements by themselves won't work too well, since they don't really cross over into the blood brain barrier


hi, that's yet another example of how "experts" are wrong

I'd found that if I take more and more, I eventually get a good effect in about 30 minutes. It starts with a flush to the skin. Then there would be some inhibition of the blushing and sweating reflex.

It'd also make my pupils dilated.

If you like, I can check and then post back with what dose I remember using. I haven't used GABA since I found propranolol, which is much more powerful.


----------

